# Diesel fuel tank



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a diesel fuel tank 59 inches long 19 high 9 wide, approximately 40 gallons has 2 an fittings that are half inch, comes with hose askkng 325.00


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Why are you selling it?
You should make a plow out of it.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Text sent


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieselss said:


> Why are you selling it?
> You should make a plow out of it.


2 plows...........


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It's 43.6.....The fitting at the top are 2in, are there additional ones not in the picture?

Front and rear plow........Yea buddy !!!


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

1olddogtwo said:


> It's 43.6
> 
> Front and rear plow........Yea buddy !!!


Middle, belly plow


----------



## performanceplus (Dec 7, 2009)

Would you ship to CT?


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

performanceplus said:


> Would you ship to CT?


Message sent


----------

